# Maybellene... 1inch front drop, 5/16 raise rear



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

it's all those Pedders Hepcats fault....


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

that is a beautiful setup. how did you get that ass end elevated like that in a casual since


----------



## LittleMT (Sep 29, 2006)

Empaler said:


> that is a beautiful setup. how did you get that ass end elevated like that in a casual since


with 5/16 rear raised Pedders drag race springs and Pedders big bore rear shocks.


----------

